# Merger Agreement Reached



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17228226/

I guess someone now needs to merge the two forums!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Four, at last count.

D* Gen Discussion
General Disc. (mine, and well placed, IMO )
XM Disc.
Sirius Disc.


----------

